# Ideal Date?



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

What is your ideal date? Where would you like to go?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

MissMay1977 said:


> What is your ideal date?


A woman.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just being on a date would be good enough for me, hehe.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

well, not dinner and a movie, because i'm afraid of eating in front of people... lol

maybe going to see an indie film, and then going to a park or a beach or something to drink and discuss the film (and other things)


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> What is your ideal date? Where would you like to go?


A date.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The movie theatre. It's dark and I don't have to talk to him.  

Not really! 

Meeting up at this country church. (I know which one). Taking water bottles and trail mix bars and granny smith apples. Trust me. It's going to be a long ride. Trying to keep up with him well saying hey! Wait up.  Biking to the bridge with the water underneath it and walking across the bridge. Then biking to the end of the road. Biking down that big long hill. Racing to see who makes it to the bottom of the hill the fastest. Sweating so much that you have to shower immediately when you come home. Spraying eachother with the water hose.

Renting a canoe or kayak and being taught to paddle.

Indoor rock wall climbing. 

ATVing - The boys down the road are always doing it.

Snowboarding, Chinese food and wine.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine probably seems really cheesy as I've read too many lovely-dovey stories.

I'd like to drive out to a nice, quiet area, maybe by a lake or even a waterfall. Have a nice picnic under the trees and a cloudy sky with some nice classical music playing. We would just lay/sit on the blanket and talk and watch the sky and listen to the sounds of nature. Then, take a walk around, looking at the flora and fauna of the area before getting back in the car and him driving me home. The date would end with a shy kiss and some sweet parting words.

I've thought about this too much, I think. :b


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

max4225 said:


> A picnic in the mountains by this cool waterfall. Sandwiches and pie. Then we could go pick wildflowers and collect rocks. Maybe bring some mountain bikes and check out the trails for a while.
> 
> Another date I'd like is toss a cozy quilt on the floor, make some popcorn, and watch some dvds in my bedroom. Plug in two headphones into a double jack audio amp so it's an immersive experience for two. Probably be good for dancing too.
> 
> ...


All of these sound like fun! Hope you find the girl.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

My ideal date would be horseback riding on a trail, followed by a nice, long soak in a jacuzzi, followed by some yummy food :yes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Location: a bedroom
Activity: watching films and eating food

It's like the old 'dinner and a movie' stand-by, but with minimum expense, minimum movement, and maximum comfort.

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

As long as I would be with a great guy I liked, I wouldn't care where the date was. I would just be happy to be with him


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

meet up, go to a bar or some place to have a couple drinks, rank our top ten favourite albums and explain each one in depth (yea thats really fun for me). go to a concert, make fun of the crowd (especially if they are hipsters, bros, etc). leave and go get some cheap food since i'm too poor for $15 sushi. go wander downtown and sit in a park. get drunk off some cheap wine until we can hear the first birds of the morning start chirping, which is when i know it's probably time to get home and get some rest before i get too depressed.

and not mandatory but maybe some other _fun _activities at some point during the night


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

get a bottle or two of wine, some chinese takeout, a blanket, and find a dark and creepy place to hang out at night. a cemetery, a dark forest, or a cave. and with a swimming hole nearby. or sneak into a building on campus at night.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> get a bottle or two of wine, some chinese takeout, a blanket, and find a dark and creepy place to hang out at night. a cemetery, a dark forest, or a cave. and with a swimming hole nearby. or sneak into a building on campus at night.


You have great taste LostPancake, seriously.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, I just realized that I have never imagined an ideal date.

Rather, I imagine serendipitous encounters. I've got to stop watching romance movies, lol.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

One where I am not involved.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

**** up
Get ambushed
Zip in
Watch Animal Planet
Count pennies
Buy a soda


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

She would drive to my house and bring her bike with her. We would get on the bike path and ride to my favorite lake (it's near my house - not a long, horrible distance that would drain our energy but long enough to enjoy), with backpacks on that contain food, water, and a Frisbee or something...maybe a board game. When we got to the lake, we would eat our snack and then play around. After we got tired out, we'd just talk about our lives, silly things, make each other laugh. Then we'd ride back to my house on the bikes, I'd give her some cookies to take home, a hug and kiss goodbye...and that'd be it! Really simple, laid-back, casual, but still fun.

But an ideal date doesn't have to be exactly like that. If it's the right girl, we could do anything and it'd be amazing!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Go to the library and read a book. With the wrong person I would be disaster, but with the right person it would be straight up super. One day I'll try it (hopefully).


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Actually getting a woman to date. That must be overcome before, any fantasy can be entertained.

And if that materializes then we move to preparation H.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

VIncymon said:


> 1. Actually getting a woman to date. That must be overcome before, any fantasy can be entertained.
> 
> And if that materializes then we move to preparation H.


hahahaha;osdifu


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have an ideal date in mind. What we do doesn't matter to me as long as we enjoy each other's company.

And that's not a cop out~ I'm easy like that.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd hate to go on a date. I'm be too nervous. In the past i've only really gone on dates with girls after we were already together. Usually we just started hanging out casually at work or with the same friends or something. I think that's a much better way to meet and get to know someone.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

My ideal date? One where I don't come across as a total idiot, of course. 

But really, I think I'd like to do something out in nature. Just something simple, like a walk in a trail or something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A few ideas 

~ Nice walk in a park, picnic, and maybe read the bible together . 

~ Watch the stars at night.....maybe look at some constellations. 

~ Take her to church then get some lunch afterwards.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Iced Soul said:


> Mine probably seems really cheesy as I've read too many lovely-dovey stories.
> 
> I'd like to drive out to a nice, quiet area, maybe by a lake or even a waterfall. Have a nice picnic under the trees and a cloudy sky with some nice classical music playing. We would just lay/sit on the blanket and talk and watch the sky and listen to the sounds of nature. Then, take a walk around, looking at the flora and fauna of the area before getting back in the car and him driving me home. The date would end with a shy kiss and some sweet parting words.
> 
> I've thought about this too much, I think. :b


No, that is actually really nice. I like that.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

veron said:


> My ideal date would be horseback riding on a trail, *followed by a nice, long soak in a jacuzzi*, followed by some yummy food :yes


I can say as a guy this would be hella tempting not to make a move on you, so probly not the best first date idea lol.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

whiterabbit said:


> *Location: a bedroom*
> Activity: watching films and eating food
> 
> It's like the old 'dinner and a movie' stand-by, but with minimum expense, minimum movement, and maximum comfort.
> ...


lol u are just asking for trouble girly


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Freedom2010 said:


> As long as I would be with a great guy I liked, I wouldn't care where the date was. I would just be happy to be with him


That is really nice


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

nothing to fear said:


> meet up, *go to a bar or some place to have a couple drinks*, rank our top ten favourite albums and explain each one in depth (yea thats really fun for me). go to a concert, make fun of the crowd (especially if they are hipsters, bros, etc). leave and go get some cheap food since i'm too poor for $15 sushi. go wander downtown and sit in a park. get drunk off some cheap wine until we can hear the first birds of the morning start chirping, which is when i know it's probably time to get home and get some rest before i get too depressed.
> 
> and not mandatory but maybe some other _fun _activities at some point during the night


A few drinks always help the conversation  Just don't go from "light drinking to ease the tension" to drunk, because then that is just a hookup lol. I also don't see a concert as a first date, usually you want to know the girl better beforehand. Like idek wut music you like, why would i waste $30 on a ticket for you when you might hate the band? Plus things might get a little wild if i bring you to a concert, sorry not sorry lol. If i'm going to a concert i plan to have fun (which involves drinking and turning up) and if you are there then i expect the same. It is a buzzkill to have some1 not at the same level of stokeness. I highly doubt any girl is going to be comfortable with that on a first date (and i don't blame them, we wuld probly barely know eachother) so yeah, no concerts until we are cool with eachother and have alrdy had sex tbf. I really like your first idea though.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

usually... i like something outdoors. a nice walk or just hang out in the sun. somewhere quiet. a free/cheap event sometimes is nice. not a concert. jazz in the park, an outdoor movie, etc.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

andy1984thesecond said:


> usually... i like something outdoors. a nice walk or just hang out in the sun. somewhere quiet. a free/cheap event sometimes is nice. not a concert. jazz in the park, an outdoor movie, etc.


Agreed.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

How comes this dead thread is a zombie now? I tried to post in a thread that was not all this old and I couldn't . Someone explain me this, please. I wanted to post some irrelevant things about me and I couldn't, it was sad... lol 

Ok this has nothing to do with dates but whatever... I still want to know. :b


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> A few ideas
> 
> ~ Nice walk in a park, picnic, and maybe read the bible together .
> 
> ...


You're the one who brought back the ghost thread!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been replying to...dead...accounts... **** YOU @Kevin001


----------



## Ahype7819 (Jan 5, 2018)

netflix and chill and a few beers and pizza  or maybe greggs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

naes said:


> I've been replying to...dead...accounts... **** YOU @Kevin001


Lol

I'm always searching topics before I make one.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

*blizzarding out*

"Lets go biking!"

*sigh...* Let it snow! Let it snow...


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Exploring 

cinema. 

talking 

promenade. 

movies. 

art shows / theater.


psychedelics. 

discourse. 


kink play.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Napping while chatting about random stuff/nothing or something philosophical. Yeh, I know. x)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hunting zombies; perfect for a date. One has to chase those who are seeking for the brains.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Visiting a zoo or going for a walk through a woods/forest or nature reserve, have a picnic, and watch a lovely sunset together. After that, possibly go home and watch a film with some snacks. It'd have to be peaceful and quiet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

October the 13th.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Walk in the park, going to a music (instrument) store, a museum, watching an orchestra, etc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Just taking off on an impromptu adventure and delving into whatever interesting thing we run into. Or maybe taking off on a planned excursion like a day trip or overnight backpacking/camping and sitting under the stars and talking.

Boating would be really cool, especially if we're on saltwater. Bicycling or Snowboarding is cool too. 

I don't really like watching stuff with people unless we're watching something bad intentionally, so maybe watching terrible B-rated Horror movies together.

(I assumed that this is not a first date or a first date that I somehow had insane chemistry with)


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Watching a movie together with little expectations. Or going for a walk on a hiking trail. I hate restaurants.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

My ideal date is doing something fun like Paintball. I haven't gone probably 10 years though, so I would be mega rusty.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

roxslide said:


> Just taking off on an impromptu adventure and delving into whatever interesting thing we run into. Or maybe taking off on a planned excursion like a day trip or overnight backpacking/camping and sitting under the stars and talking.
> 
> Boating would be really cool, especially if we're on saltwater. Bicycling or Snowboarding is cool too.
> 
> ...


good answer


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

One that doesn't cost a lot of money and ends with a blowjob


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

A nice looking girl, to be bit shy, drinking some good beers in a not a very crowded place, but also not empty


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Going to a movie an afternoon then coming out seeing it's snowing and walking for a while then going to a pizza place for dinner, sit on a table where you can see outside, relaxing music playing, seeing people and the snow, and watching her eat, and talking, then getting out and going to a park and walking under the lights in the snow, in that special magical silence that takes over when it's snowing, then sit on a bench and have chocolate milk and talk and sit near each other and cuddle to get warm on the freezing bench, then get up and walk a little more and then take her home.

(I'm seriously gonna cry if I imagine this too hard)


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not really big on romance or doing things with someone I'm just dating an getting to know, and especially not new experiences, I'd rather just sit somewhere and talk. After I actually started going out with them I wouldn't really consider activities to be dates, they'd just be doing things together.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________



geraltofrivia said:


> Going to a movie an afternoon then coming out seeing it's *snowing *and walking for a while then going to a *pizza place* for dinner, sit on a table where you can see outside, relaxing *music playing*, seeing people and the snow, and watching her eat, and talking, then getting out and going to a park and walking under the lights in the snow, in that special magical silence that takes over when it's snowing, then sit on a bench and have *chocolate milk* and talk and sit near each other and cuddle to get warm on the freezing bench, then get up and walk a little more and then take her home.
> 
> (I'm seriously gonna cry if I imagine this too hard)


Do they really have these things in Iran?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

> snowing
> pizza place
> music playing
> chocolate milk





Rachel NG said:


> Do they really have these things in Iran?


Wow, we're really supposed to not even have _chocolate milk_?!
You should reduce your consumption of corporate media.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Less ideal scenarios for dates instead: 

1. Dating fancy, elegant restaurants and having to dress up and all that jazz just to get a dinner. Nope, no. Although I like how men look in formal clothes. :mushy
2. Discos, pubs, concerts (unless it's a happy calm concert or we have been dating for long time), parties. 
3. Zoos, aquatic parks, animal circus.

There is probably more but I dont want to add other things now.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Walk in an area with beautiful natural landscape in nice weather, then monster munch in a car, obviously.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I think going to the amusement park/the bumper cars especially would be extremely fun.

And then grabbing something or eat to drink while walking down the pier and talking (I'd be fine with the park if there's no pier in sight :b).

In any case, I would prefer a casual first date to a formal one. It would offer more opportunities for realness as opposed to 'having' to behave/dress perfectly like say in a formal dinner.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Really depends if it's a first or second date. I'm very nervous about first dates, so I need booze and the date must be done sitting down. I don't like walking/playing sports/hiking or whatever in front of strangers. Makes me very nervous. I don't feel comfortable with my body, especially when it's in motion. So for a first date a *quiet, dark bar * with cheap, strong drinks would be ideal. I'd prefer a comfy booth in the corner. And I like it if the guy is sitting next to me, rather than across from me. Feels too much like a job interview if the guy is sitting across from me.

I'm much more open to doing other things once I've already gone out with the person a couple times. Maybe a nice restaurant that is in a beautiful area that is very green with trees. Near a forest.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rachel NG said:


> Do they really have these things in Iran?





geraltofrivia said:


> Wow, we're really supposed to not even have _chocolate milk_?!
> You should reduce your consumption of corporate media.


Lmao


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

komorikun said:


> sitting next to me, rather than across from me.


Strong preference for this too, particularly since it helps you not have to sit staring at each other and you can look forward naturally without seeming like you're intentionally not looking at the other person.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

going to indian food, smoking some marijuana, walking at the beach, and then the bedroom


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's harder to say not knowing what the other person is like.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachel NG said:


> Strong preference for this too, particularly since it helps you not have to sit staring at each other and you can look forward naturally without seeming like you're intentionally not looking at the other person.


It also makes it easier to get close to each other. In general or for a hand around the back or kissing.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Have many I guess, I'll post one randomly, maybe others later (if ever get an stalker and read this we will have fun! lol kidding haha or not).

...and then, after all that, short sweet kisses while short hugs and sort time of holding hands, short touching time, and all sort of corny stuff. 
Sorry, no, sex wasn't included, not judgmental just very uninterested on it for a first, second, third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, eighth, ninth, tenth, eleventh... date.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sitting on a park bench to talk and feed pigeons. We could give them names and wish them well on their journey.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

You don't date a f**k buddy


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

asittingducky said:


> You don't date a f**k buddy


I'm neither dating anyone but I still like want to post. :laugh:


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had more platonic friendships than I care to count but, honestly, I can't imagine a true relationship lasting without sex. That's sort of the whole point... 
Later on it changes, of course. If you get married, there's a financial incentive to stay together. If you have a mistake, the kid is the incentive to stay together. xD And when you get old, you just don't want to die alone


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

An ideal date for me, would be having one.


----------



## notBlair (Sep 1, 2016)

The notion of an actual date is horrible. The expectations give me anxiety. I would rather meet someone, become friends, and hang out naturally. Except some people call dates "hanging out", so I'd just rather it not be any of that either. If it's a secret date, it's still a date. I'd just want something natural and low-key. So just talking / being together anywhere in person would be fine.


----------

